# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Çfarë është BIOS dhe si ta pëdor atë?

## isak100

Shpesh hasim në forum,  ku përmendet BIOS-i ,  në do raste për aktivizime, ose jo
e në do ratse  për disa ndryshime.
Kisha lutur dikend,  nëse ka mundësi,  mena shpegu:   se si gjindet,   çvar randësi ka,  dhe çvar krejt ndryshime bëhen në  BIOS -- Windows XP.    Faleminderi

----------


## benseven11

Bioset ne kompjutera te ndryshem jane te ngjashem por jo identike.Ka ndryshime,specifika qe i dallojne ato nga nje model kompjuteri ne tjetrin.
Nuk ka nje pergjigje te vetme per konfigurim te biosit qe mund te aplikohet nga gjithe anetaret e forumit per te bere ndryshime ne bioset e tyre.
Gjeja me e mire qe mund te besh eshte te hapesh dhe lexosh manualin e kompjuterit ose madherbordit qe ben fjale per biosin.Komentet per biosin jane te shoqeruara me ilustrime,figura te qarta qe te orientojne se si te futesh ne bios,cfare duhet ndryshuar dhe cfare eshte me rrezik dhe nuk duhet ngacmuar.
Per nje rast specifik te biosit te kompjuterit qe ke,rruga me e mire per te kerkuar ndonje mendim,ndihme,sqarim per dicka,eshte te futesh figura te biosit te kompjuterit tend ne forum.A ke dixhital kamera?Fotografon pamjet e biosit ne ekran dhe i hedh ne forum.Nqs ske dixhital kamera mund te skanosh fleten e manualit qe flet per biosin e fut ne skaner dhe e hedh ne forum.Duke pare figurat ne manual dikush ne forum mund te jape sqarime se ku duhet te shkosh dhe cfare te shtypesh ne tastjere.Se si duhet te futesh ne bios shiko manualin e kompjuterit per butonat qe perdoren,ose jep modelin e kompjuterit qe ke.
Nqs do me shume njohuri per biosin ne pergjithsi eshte nje post ne nenforumin e
librave te pirateria,shiko aty per bibla e biosit.

----------


## edspace

*Çfarë është BIOS?*

BIOS, prej vetë emrit (Basic Input/Output System) është një sistem elementar për hyrjen dhe daljen e të dhënave. Detyra e BIOS është të vërë në punë pajisjet e ndryshme të kompjuterit, si tastierën, hard diskun, memorjen, kartën grafike (monitorin), të zërit, CD-ROM, disketën flopi, orën, ventilatorët, etj. Pasi i përgatit të gjitha këto pjesë, kryen disa teste për t'u siguruar që janë gati për sistemin operativ, Windows, të instaluar në hard disk. Nëse gjithçka shkon mirë në BIOS, kompjuteri është gati për të vazhduar me hapjen e Windows, dhe nëse gjithçka shkon mirë me hapjen e Windows, vazhdojnë softueret e tjera, si antivirusi, shfletuesi i internetit, etj. deri sa kompjuteri arrin gjendjen normale për përdorim. 


*A duhet të hyj në BIOS?*

BIOS kryen funksione të rëndësishme në kompjuter, dhe nëse diçka nuk shkon mirë në BIOS, kompjuteri nuk arrin të hyjë në Windows. Për këtë arsye, është mirë që të mos hyni në BIOS. Në BIOS duhet të hyni vetëm në raste të rralla kur kompjuteri nuk është i aftë të konfigurojë ndonjë pajisje të re të instaluar. 


*Si të hyj në BIOS?* 

Sapo hapet kompjuteri, zakonisht në figurën e parë që del, do shihni edhe butonin që duhet të shtypni për te hyrë në BIOS. Varet nga kompjuteri, por butonat e zakonshëm janë ESC, DELETE, F1, F2, F10. Butonin për të hyrë në BIOS duhet ta shtypni në 4-5 sekondat pasi hapni kompjuteri, para se të shikoni stemën e Windows. 


*Çfarë mund të ndryshoj në BIOS?*

Në BIOS mund të ndryshohen shumë opsione, por siç u përmend edhe më lart, këto opsione janë për ekspertët e kompjuterave që kanë konsultuar manualin e kartës mëmë (motherboard). Më poshtë po përmbledh disa nga funksionet më të pëdorur në BIOS. 

*Renditja e Hapjes* (Boot Order) - Ky opsion të lejon të ndryshosh renditjen e pajisjeve prej të cilave mund të hapet kompjuteri. Në gjendjen normale kompjuteri hapet nga hard disku, por hard disku mund të jetë i dëmtuar, prandaj mund të duhet të ndryshosh renditjen që kompjuteri të hapet prej një diskete flopi ose një CD-je. Kompjuteri do i kontrollojë pajisjet e renditura sipas radhës, dhe do hapet nga e para që është saktë. Në gjendjen normale hard disku mund të jetë i pari, por nëse kompjuteri nuk ndizet nga hard disku, duhet të vendosni flopin ose CD-në para hard diskut. 

*Statusi i Num-Lock* - Ky opsion kontrollon nëse butoni num-lock në tastierë është i aktivizuar apo jo kur niset kompjuteri. Por të njëjtën gjë mund ta bëni edhe në Windows, pa hyrë në BIOS, duke ndjekur hapat e shpjeguar këtu.

*Tastiera USB (USB Keyboard ose vetëm USB)* - Nëse keni tastierë që përdor portën USB të kompjuterit (kabëll me kokë të fllashkët), ky opsion duhet të jetë i aktivizuar (enabled). Nëse keni tastierën origjinale që erdhi bashkë me kompjuterin, nuk është nevoja të ndryshoni gjë se ky opsion do jetë aktivizuar nga kompania. 

*Fjalëkalimi* (Password) - Ky opsion u lejon të vendosni një fjalëkalim në BIOS. Ky fjalëkalim del para fjalëkalimit të Windows dhe i ndalon përdoruesit e tjerë të ndryshojnë BIOS, të fshijnë Windows, të instalojnë Windows të ri, etj. Për kompjuterat e shtëpisë fjalëkalimi i BIOS nuk është i nevojshëm, por nëse kompjuteri është në një ambjent publik, fjalëkalimi i BIOS mund t'u hyjë në punë. Nëse vendosni një fjalëkalim në BIOS, tregoni kujdes të mos e harroni sepse është tepër i vështirë për t'u hequr. 

*Konfigurimet e Parazgjedhur* - Nëse doni të riktheni konfigurimin origjinal të BIOS, ose keni problemi me pajisjet, mund të zgjidhni një prej opsioneve përkatëse më poshtë: 
1. Parazgjedhjet e Fabrikës (Factory Defaults) - Ky është konfigurimi i zgjedhur nga kompania që ka prodhuar kompjuterin dhe rekomandohet për gjendjen normale të kompjuterit. 
2. Parazgjedhjet Optimale (Optimized Defaults) - Ky konfigurim zgjedh opsionet në atë mënyrë që kompjuteri të jetë sa më i shpejtë, por mund të shkaktojë probleme sepse i shfrytëzon pajisjet në maksimum. 
2. Parazgjedhjet e Padëmshme (FailSafe Default) - Ky konfigurim zgjedh opsionet në atë mënyrë që kompjuteri të ketë shans sa më të vogël për të patur probleme. Këtë konfigurim duhet ta përdorni në ato raste kur kompjuteri nuk arrin të hyjë në Windows ose nxjerr ndonje mesazh në sfond blu. Ky opsion mund të çaktvizojë disa pajisje ose i konfiguron ato që të punojnë më ngadalë. Pasi të zgjidhni problemin, këshillohet që të zgjidhet Parazgjedhja e Fabrikës. 

*Si të dal nga BIOS?*

Nga BIOS zakonisht mund të dilni me butonat ESC ose F10. Butoni ESC nuk i ruan ndryshimet, ndërsa opsioni F10 i ruan. Mos e rinisni/shuani kompjuterin gjatë kohës që keni hyrë në BIOS pasi kjo mund të shkaktojë probleme. 


*A duhet azhurnuar BIOS?*

Siç e dini tashmë, BIOS është tepër e rëndësishme dhe këshillohet të mos ngacmohet për aq kohë sa kompjuteri punon në rregull. Të njëjtën këshillë japin edhe vetë kompanitë që nxjerrin azhurnime të BIOS, sepse procesi i azhurnimit mund ta lërë BIOS në gjendje të papërdorshme, e si pasojë nuk mund të bëni më asgjë në kompjuter. Megjithatë, azhurnimi i BIOS ndonjëherë është i domosdoshëm për të rregulluar disa probleme. Azhurnimi duhet kryer vetëm pasi kompania që ka prodhuar kompjuterin ka identifikuar problemin me BIOS dhe u ka treguar hapat e duhur për të azhurnuar atë.

----------


## isak100

1. Si me ardh deri te fleta e manuelit

2. Modeli i kompjuterit ësht  LG , Pentium 4 , Windows XP , të dhënat e PC jan :

OS Name	                     Microsoft Windows XP Professional

Version	                     5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600

OS Manufacturer	             Microsoft Corporation

System Name	             PC-200094A31843

System Manufacturer	     P4V88

System Model	             P4V88

System Type	             X86-based PC

Processor	        x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 9 GenuineIntel ~2400 Mhz

BIOS Version/Date	American Megatrends Inc. P1.60, 10/28/2004

SMBIOS Version	2.3

Windows Directory	C:\windows

System Directory	C:\windows\system32

Boot Device	        \Device\HarddiskVolume1

Locale	United States

Hardware Abstraction Layer  Version = "5.1.2600.2562 (xpsp.040919-1030)"

User Name	            PC-200094A31843\User

Time Zone	            Central European Standard Time

Total Physical Memory	    254.73 MB

Available Physical Memory   48.30 MB

Total Virtual Memory	    2.00 GB

Available Virtual Memory    1.96 GB

Page File Space	            624.90 MB

Page File	            C:\pagefile.sys


3. Kam nevoj, në praktik me pa te BIOS-i , a ësht i aktivizum  USB/Flash

4. Të njejtën dëshir e ka edhe nji shok, problemi  ësht, se kompjuteri i tij
   që e ka të njejtin konfiguraci   Pentium 4 ,   Win. XP  nuk e pranon CD- e 
   jashtëm, për të instalu donji program, ai mendon që strofla ( sloti ) e CD në
   PC , duhet mu aktivizu në BIOS

5.  A mundeni me na shpegu, rugen se si mundemi me ardh deri te BIOS

6.  Ju faleminderomi te dy ekspertave, që na i dhat shpegimet të plota dhe të
     qarta dhe ju përhëndesmi.

----------


## Uke Topalli

pak me vonese e lexova po ndoshta ende te hyne ne pune informata. BIOS eshte lidhja e pare e hardware-it me sistemin operativ. Si i tille ai eshte ngushte i lidhur me pllaken kryesore (motherboard). Nga informatat qe i ke paraqitur, prodhuesi i pllakes ne kompjuterin tend eshte ASRock dhe modeli eshte P4V88, ja ku eshte faqja e prodhuesit per kete model

http://www.asrock.com/product/P4V88.htm

Kliko ne pullen "Manual" dhe mundesh me e zbrit udhezimin ne forme te PDF (Adobe Acrobat). Manuali eshte ne anglisht dhe ne kapitullin e trete e ka udhezimin per BIOS.

----------

